
‘Data walls’ in Massachusetts shame students with low test scores - georgecmu
http://news.yahoo.com/data-walls-massachusetts-shame-students-low-test-scores-165443821.html
======
gwern
> At least one psychopathically cruel person involved in the Holyoke, Mass.
> public school system thinks it is a good idea to use “data walls” to
> motivate students.

Love the rhetoric here. Plenty of times and places have displayed scores
publicly, without being run by sadists who sup on the tears of children.

